# Big cane toad on TV



## cris (Mar 27, 2007)

I just saw a 860 gram canetoad on TV, it was massive, apparently the biggest one ever recorded in the NT.

Still no match for the 4kg one kept by the guy at the Qld musseum, does anyone have any pics of it?


----------



## mitchdiamond (Mar 27, 2007)

Are there any pics of the 4kg one?


----------



## herptrader (Mar 27, 2007)

From: http://www.theage.com.au/news/national/its-a-horny-monster/2007/03/27/1174761432534.html

Titled: 
*Monster horny toad on rampage in Darwin*


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 27, 2007)

I apologise profusely, but every time something like this comes up in conversation I'll dig around frantically for _THIS_ shot!


----------



## Luke_G (Apr 4, 2007)

owell, one less crazy frog off the streets!!!!!!!


----------



## Goannas1 (Apr 4, 2007)

and now thay are in sydney


----------



## Goannas1 (Apr 4, 2007)

snakeman89 said:


> and now thay are in sydney



Quakers hill area


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 4, 2007)

heres a 639 gram one that lives in my back yard.i use him as a guard dog(toad).certainly gets rid of my brothers annoying missus quick smart.


----------



## cris (Apr 4, 2007)

mitchdiamond said:


> Are there any pics of the 4kg one?



It might actually be 2kg, i orginally thought it was 2kg but found a website saying that it was 4 kg. not really 100% sure either way still very big. There would definately be pics around somewhere, i might even go to the museum or give them a call one day when i have some time to kill(lol probably never)

I will probably keep one my self next season, if i have enough space and time to look after one. It will probably end up pretty big if i dont move from Qld or have to "get rid off it" for any other reason in the next 20 or so years. I would be stoked if they made them a declared pest anyway, so it cant really end in a bad way.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 4, 2007)

What I found funny is cane toads will sit in front of bee hives and feast on bees till they run out... not too worried about the stings either! That's how they can get so huge! The ones I catch are all midgets in comparisson!


----------



## cris (Apr 4, 2007)

I think the ones around here are getting lazy now, they get the AHGs to run around and catch all the bugs for them, why catch individual bugs when you can get a tasty gecko to do it for you :lol:

Does anyone know if toads are cannibalistic?


----------



## reece89 (Apr 4, 2007)

at least you could never miss practicing golf lol its HUGE


----------



## slim6y (Apr 4, 2007)

cris said:


> I think the ones around here are getting lazy now, they get the AHGs to run around and catch all the bugs for them, why catch individual bugs when you can get a tasty gecko to do it for you :lol:
> 
> Does anyone know if toads are cannibalistic?



Ive never heard of them eating each other. All I have ever heard of is a couple of snakes can eat small toads occassionally with no ill effects and lace monitors can also eat sizeable toads now and then with no ill effects.... If we could work out a way to remove their poison gland then we have a new food source for crocs, snakes, lizards... etc.... But at the mo - cane toads have the upper hand... immune to even 1000s of bee stings!

I have said this before - but I am going to repeat cause I feel the need to... If you club ya toads make sure you pick them up and wrap em away - because even dead cane toads can still kill our wildlife... they're poisonous alive and dead!


----------



## cris (Apr 4, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Ive never heard of them eating each other. All I have ever heard of is a couple of snakes can eat small toads occassionally with no ill effects and lace monitors can also eat sizeable toads now and then with no ill effects.... If we could work out a way to remove their poison gland then we have a new food source for crocs, snakes, lizards... etc.... But at the mo - cane toads have the upper hand... immune to even 1000s of bee stings!



A knife or scalpel would work well for the glands, and freezing them for six weeks should kill any parasites (or irridiating or cooking) :? perhaps they are the dog/cat/herp food of tommorow?

I personally think all animals will have been wiped out or evolved to their existance before anything happens to stop toads, with the various governments almost complete lack of caring.


----------



## Adam (Apr 4, 2007)

slimebo said:


> heres a 639 gram one that lives in my back yard.i use him as a guard dog(toad).certainly gets rid of my brothers annoying missus quick smart.



Thats such a good idea to keep one that big alive. I am sure it can lay hundreds of thousands of eggs EVERY year!!!! Keep the species going well!!!


----------



## Mrs Mac (Apr 5, 2007)

ewww how gross!! die toads die!


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 5, 2007)

Adam said:


> Thats such a good idea to keep one that big alive. I am sure it can lay hundreds of thousands of eggs EVERY year!!!! Keep the species going well!!!



it was knocked on the head 2 min after the photo was taken.just stirring the pot to see who bites.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 5, 2007)

slimebo said:


> it was knocked on the head 2 min after the photo was taken.just stirring the pot to see who bites.



Oh... and Adam does like to bite.... So I have been told


----------

